# Dumping Gameboy Cartridges in 2018?



## Thunder Hawk (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm looking for an affordable way to dump ROMs and write game saves (SRAM) to GB/GBC cartridges. I have looked into the joey-joebags by BennVenn, but $70-$75 ($50-55 + $20 shipping to the U.S.) for a device that I might only use a few times seems like a waste. It also appears to have a great compatibility and even supports GBA games. I have also looked into the Cart Flasher for GameBoy by J.Rodrigo , but he seems to have raised his prices from $26.95 (looking at a video from last year) to $43.95. I cannot even find used versions of either of these on Ebay, so those options are out.

So, am I screwed? Apparently not.

Edit: I took a look at the GBxCart RW and decided to buy it. At $28 + $3 shipping to the U.S., price alone easily convinced me. I cannot seem to find many videos about it on YouTube, so that and the seemingly lack of popularity might be the reasons why it costs about half the price of the previous 'cheapest' option. It requires a Micro USB cable, but I could get one easily from Amazon. It also supports GBA, which is nice. I might do a review once I get it.

Edit: Apparently new models are out that support USB-C! Nice.


----------



## chocoboss (Feb 19, 2018)

https://www.insidegadgets.com/2011/...ed-gameboy-cart-reader-–-part-1-read-the-rom/

Many skill are needed but it is probably the cheapest way


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Feb 19, 2018)

chocoboss said:


> https://www.insidegadgets.com/2011/...ed-gameboy-cart-reader-–-part-1-read-the-rom/
> 
> Many skill are needed but it is probably the cheapest way


It seems like they have a version already assembled for $31 including shipping. I didn't even notice it. Thanks.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 19, 2018)

You don't happen to have a N64 and an everdrive 64 at hand?


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Feb 19, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> You don't happen to have a N64 and an everdrive 64 at hand?


I wish. That would have made things a lot easier.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Personally I used this one. It doesn't do GBA carts like Joeybags but for GB/C games it does the job.


----------



## migles (Feb 21, 2018)

Thunder Hawk said:


> It seems like they have a version already assembled for $31 including shipping. I didn't even notice it. Thanks.


i have the assembled version, works wonderfully, if you have any questions or doubts you can talk with me
the thing comes from australia but arrived really quickly in here (i am in europe) dont remember the ammount, but i think it was 1 week or so...



Thunder Hawk said:


> I wish. That would have made things a lot easier.


not really, the usb reader above is just plugging in a pc, and use the software.
the n64 you require the transferer pack..



Thunder Hawk said:


> It requires a Micro USB cable


micro usb cable is the same one used in every android phone (except for the lastest ones that use usb type c)
i think you did confused with the previous mini usb version wich uses the same plug as the psp\ps3 uses



Thunder Hawk said:


> The only problem I might have is getting the drivers and software to work, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. I might do a review once I get it.


not really.. there was an user in gbatemp which recently got one and he did have problems but because: he was using a cable that is only for power (no data lines in it, meaning he probably get the cable from a powerbank or something)
and second reason was because there is a switch in the board that toggles between 5 and 3.3 volts. he tought GBC\GB cards would use 3.3 volts

i personally didn't had any issue with it, i am using windows 10 64 bits, didn't even get me shit with signed drivers

have a look into the manual provided in the website, it explains a lot



Pandaxclone2 said:


> Personally I used this one. It doesn't do GBA carts like Joeybags but for GB/C games it does the job.


thanks for the info, one more option to add to my info collection
sadly the price is higher and it doesn't do gba carts (also, shipping for me starts at 7+ bucks)

fuck i am sounding like a sales men or some shit, but i am really happy with the gbxcart reader...
2 (+/-) years ago when i asked for save dumping\managing about the gbc\gba stuff all i presented was solutions like "get a n64+everdrive+transferer pack" 
or stuff that was too complicated like "make your own with wires, solder, arduino" or old paralelel port dongles that come with gba cart flashers, (not sure if they support gbc cards)
i dont know whoever was talking about that gbx cart reader, but damn it was exactly what i wanted..


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Feb 21, 2018)

migles said:


> i have the assembled version, works wonderfully, if you have any questions or doubts you can talk with me
> the thing comes from australia but arrived really quickly in here (i am in europe) dont remember the ammount, but i think it was 1 week or so...



Thanks. 



migles said:


> not really, the usb reader above is just plugging in a pc, and use the software. the n64 you require the transferer pack..



By making things a lot easier, I meant not having to buy new hardware. It sounded like a pain to set up anyway. Just wanted to be nice.




migles said:


> micro usb cable is the same one used in every android phone (except for the lastest ones that use usb type c)
> i think you did confused with the previous mini usb version wich uses the same plug as the psp\ps3 uses



I don't have a micro usb cable. Just saying.



migles said:


> not really.. there was an user in gbatemp which recently got one and he did have problems but because: he was using a cable that is only for power (no data lines in it, meaning he probably get the cable from a powerbank or something)
> and second reason was because there is a switch in the board that toggles between 5 and 3.3 volts. he tought GBC\GB cards would use 3.3 volts
> 
> i personally didn't had any issue with it, i am using windows 10 64 bits, didn't even get me shit with signed drivers
> ...



Ah alright. I figured that Windows 10 might give me problems because of driver compatibility. Good to know.


----------



## cearp (Feb 21, 2018)

Like you say, the joey was a bit expensive, but I bought it and I like it


----------



## migles (Feb 21, 2018)

Thunder Hawk said:


> Ah alright. I figured that Windows 10 might give me problems because of driver compatibility. Good to know.


didn't had any driver issues with it, i dont remember if i even had to manually install the drivers or windows just took care of it.. but i didnt had to do unsigned drivers stuff....
the gbxcart uses the serial port protocol trough usb.. in the store page it says its supports from windows xp to above so i assume the drivers are common\standard, and is just a com port trough usb, nothing else..
the dude provides linux software as well, however i never tried those, but it says it supports linux as well so...




Thunder Hawk said:


> I don't have a micro usb cable. Just saying.


lel i find just weird how one doesn't have a micro usb cable.. its used everywhere practically..
consoles like the ps4\xbox one, powerbanks, portable speakers, most digital cameras.. (can't find more examples, pretty much anything that has a battery and purchased nowadays uses micro usb or usb type c to charge)
unless you just get stuff from apple\nintendo and\or moved already into the type c era..
no problem either way, just need to get a cable from somewhere like your local chinese store or pretty much anywhere, ask a friend, these cables are so common i am sure if you ask you can get from somewhere for free

but keep in mind, if you purchase it like i said earlier one dude got a cable without the data part (cable for charging only, dont know for sure why these exist lol) which he tought the gbxcart reader was broken lol, if you get the cable from a store usually it says "data+charge" or that you can connect the phone to your pc

PS: i do believe if you ask alex (the gbxcart dude) maybe he still have stock of the older mini usb version if you don't want to get a micro usb cable..
he is a very friendly guy from what i remember, dont hurt to ask him.
if ya need to know anything else you can ask me as well, will do my best to answer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cearp said:


> Like you say, the joey was a bit expensive, but I bought it and I like it


thoose are also a nice option, sadly there is no reason now to buy one for myself now, wanted to try the software and compare it agains the gbxcart i got
but they both do the same thing anyway so...


----------

